# Looking for a new long-term 18+ RP partner!



## Sage Ezraelis (Jan 27, 2021)

Heyall! Currently looking for a partner for a long-term NSFW RP with a mix of slice-of-life and story-based stuff. I'm open to using my female anthro wolf Sylvie as a highly-submissive partner, and I had a few scenarios in mind on how things could start out, but am also open to any suggestions. Would prefer a partner with a male or futa character for this.

Scenario 1: In a modern setting, my character is down on their luck in many aspects of their life: Low income from their job, little job opportunities, little to no family to support them, etc. She soon comes into contact with someone(your character) offering her a chance at a better life, with free food, no worries about money, the chance to pursue college, or anything else she could want. The only thing they ask for however, is for her companionship: To live with them for comfort, affection, and to satisfy them sexually whenever they desire.

Scenario 2: This one has more of an emphasis on romance elements, but erotic and sexual elements are still just as prevalent. In a modern setting, my character hears from a friend about someone(your character) looking for a new roommate, and I decide to take up the offer and move in. From there, our characters could get to know one another, spend time with each other, and possibly become intimate fairly quickly depending on how they get along.

Scenario 3: In a medieval fantasy setting, my character is a thief trying to break into your character's home in search of loot, whether it be a large house, castle, mansion, etc. I come to find out I've broken into the home belonging to a long-surviving but steadily dying family line, with you as one of the last living members. You eventually catch me in the act and offer me two choices: Death, or a lifetime of servitude as your companion, lover, and eventual wife to help carry on and rebuild your family.

Anywho, that's the kind of situation I had in mind, and I'm open to any other ideas you might have, as mentioned. I also don't have much preference in the race or species of my partner, so I'm pretty flexible as far as that goes. Feel free to drop a reply here, DM me, or add me on Discord if interested: Skaii#5464

Likes: Slave/master play, harem play, romance, knotting, creampies, excessive cum, breeding and pregnancy.

Dislikes: Scat, piss, cum inflation, vore, and gore.


----------



## Ryboi-inflator (Feb 17, 2021)

Could I be your new rp partner after reading I'm interested


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 20, 2021)

Aurelia is great for Scenario 3, trying to steal from a witch always ends up badly.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm interested! I'll add you on Discord!


----------

